# Neighbour's dog pooing on my doorstep



## dotcom (16 Aug 2012)

For some time now a neighbour's dog has been pooing on my doorstep. It doesn't happen every day so I'm sometimes taken by surprise when it does happen. I'm not 100& sure which neighbour's dog is at fault though I have a fair idea.

I came home from work today loaded down with shopping bags and stepped right into it on the doormat and then unknown to myself managed to walk it into the hallway.

We have tried cleaning the area outside the door thoroughly with Jeyes Fluid and other strong smelling cleaning products. That didn't work. We also bought a special spray to deter the dog from using our doorstep as a loo. That didn't work. We have even tried one of those ultrasonic devices and that didn't work either. At my wits end now. Has anyone got any other ideas?

Thanks for reading.


----------



## JohnJay (16 Aug 2012)

Shotgun. 

Or a strongly worded conversation to your neighbours about his/her legal responsibilities of owning a dog.


----------



## alexandra123 (16 Aug 2012)

It would be best if you first identify the dog that is causing the problem. Once you do that - then contact the dog owner - ask them to come over and clean it up. 

If it keeps happening - then just drop it back on their door step. 

The owner might not actually be aware that the dog is pooping on your doorstep - so I would not go over all guns blazing.


----------



## iscritto (16 Aug 2012)

Vinegar ... but not a long term solution.


----------



## TreeTiger (17 Aug 2012)

A skull and crossbones sign with "POISON" in nice big clear print underneath.  The dog may not be able to read but the owner probably can.


----------



## Marigold77 (17 Aug 2012)

I once had this with a neighbour's dog on my lawn, deliberately . Phoned the owner, expressing great concern as strong weedkiller could affect the wee dog. It never happened again.


----------



## dotcom (17 Aug 2012)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I will try them all! I especially like TreeTiger and Marigold 77's ideas. 

I haven't actually witnessed the dog doing it but the landscapers working in my garden a few weeks ago caught the dog in the act so I'm pretty sure I know who is to blame!

Thanks again


----------



## elcato (17 Aug 2012)

Is your garden open plan ? Is there any way you can stop the dog getting to your porch ?


----------



## dotcom (17 Aug 2012)

My back garden is completely enclosed thankfully but this is happening outside my front door and that area is completely open. The doorway is in a sort of stone porch and then there's just the driveway and the road of the cul-de-sac front of that.


----------



## Tired Paul (17 Aug 2012)

HAd similar problem few years back. Dog always doing his business in our garden. Got so sick of it I collected a few days worth of doggy crap, took a few photos of the said dog doing his business and promptly returned the doggy crap to its owner in a plastic bag. To be fair the neighbour wasn't aware what the dog was up to ( i did notice that there garden didn't have any hallmarks of doggy crap anywhere) and it all ended soon after that.


----------



## roker (17 Aug 2012)

I threw potatoes at our neighbours dog in our garden, come summer I had a good crop of new potatoes all over the place


----------



## bertson (21 Aug 2012)

*similar issue...*

I have a similar issue with a neighbours dog. Its doesnt help it is owned by slightly bonkers in-laws.

Talking to them would be pointless.....

The front gate is closed most of the time, but the dog does his business right outside the gate. I have caught him a couple of times but that hasnt stopped him.

Thinking of rigging up an electric fence near his favoured spot to see if that deters him


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Aug 2012)

I had the same problem, but never saw a dog in action.  As it happened overnight, I concluded that it was a fox.  So check out that option before accusing a neighbour. 

I bought[broken link removed]which is aimed at dogs and cats, but has worked very well for the fox. It's in most hardware stores, or they will get it for you if they don't stock it.

I also got a litter-picker which makes the disposal of dirt much easier. 

Apparently a dog gets used to a particular area as a loo and their own smell reassures them. The scent off introduces a chemical lemon smell which confuses and deters them. It's worth a try.


----------



## TheBear (21 Aug 2012)

Dogs tend to sniff around before they relieve themselves.  If you sprinkle some paprika or ground pepper in the area, it'll get up their nose, and will deter them.  It washes away with rain, and the deterent might not be immediate, so you may have to reapply. (We bought a big container in the cash & carry, but depending on the size of the area, a regular sized packet should be fine.)

However, it completely stopped cats coming into our garden, and even though we stopped putting it down a few years ago, we still don't have them coming in.


----------



## dotcom (21 Aug 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I used some of that special deterrent spray again and it seems to have worked on the area that the dog was originally fouling i.e. the doormat but now the dog has moved onto doing his/her business on the stones that line the driveway


----------



## Molli (24 Aug 2012)

dotcom maybe the dog is trying to tell you that he likes your house best and he might be in need of a new owner!! Forget the poo and just think of the unconditional love that doggy will give you. Just give him a little attention and a nice bowl of food and you have a friend for life.


----------



## dotcom (24 Aug 2012)

No thanks. I can do without that particular brand of 'unconditional love'


----------



## JohnJay (25 Aug 2012)

a size 11 boot up the end where his business is coming from might give him a hint about not coming back.
I cant understand dog owners who let this happen. The law is simple, if the dog is outside your property it should be on a lead and you should clean up after it. If they cant do this, then maybe a goldfish is a better pet for them!


----------



## STEINER (25 Aug 2012)

Just mention it to your neighbour.  A bucket of cold water thrown over the dog or a powerful jet of water at the dog will give him the message.


----------



## sustanon (25 Aug 2012)

I bet it's not a dog, but the owner


----------



## Molli (25 Aug 2012)

I dont think a size 11 boot, a shotgun or a bucket of cold water is the way to go. A dog has feelings just like us humans and as sustanon has rightly said its down to the owner. The poor dog does nt realise what its doing wrong but the owner should  keep the dog in an enclosed space and give it regular walks. So many people have dogs and have no interest whatsoever in them which is very sad, I'm not saying this owner is like that, hopefully the dog is well looked after other than that.


----------



## tinkerbell (26 Aug 2012)

I had a similar problem but solved it!   I got some horse poo from a local stable and placed it  in the area the dog was using.  OK it didnt look great but didnt smell and rotted away nicely and to date, no more dog poo!   They get put off it they reckon theres a creature larger than them also using the area as a toilet?


----------



## dotcom (26 Aug 2012)

tinkerbell said:


> I had a similar problem but solved it!   I got some horse poo from a local stable and placed it  in the area the dog was using.  OK it didnt look great but didnt smell and rotted away nicely and to date, no more dog poo!   They get put off it they reckon theres a creature larger than them also using the area as a toilet?



Great idea Tinkerbell. Will definitely give that a try!


----------



## Complainer (26 Aug 2012)

JohnJay said:


> The law is simple, if the dog is outside your property it should be on a lead and you should clean up after it.


The law doesn't say the dog must be on a lead. The law says the dog must be 'under control'. If the dog is routinely out on its own, i.e. not under control, then it's time to talk to the owners or to to the dog warden.


----------



## STEINER (26 Aug 2012)

10 days have elapsed since your first post.

Have you "collared" the K9 owner about this yet?


----------



## dotcom (26 Aug 2012)

STEINER said:


> 10 days have elapsed since your first post.
> 
> Have you "collared" the K9 owner about this yet?



No I haven't Steiner but mainly because I haven't actually witnessed the dog doing the deed so I'm wary of accusing the wrong neighbour. I have to live beside them after all!


----------



## sustanon (26 Aug 2012)

set up one of these


----------



## louisemartin (12 Sep 2012)

*doggy doo*



Molli said:


> dotcom maybe the dog is trying to tell you that he likes your house best and he might be in need of a new owner!! Forget the poo and just think of the unconditional love that doggy will give you. Just give him a little attention and a nice bowl of food and you have a friend for life.


 
Actually there may be some sense to this post lol I have heard that dogs do not like to 'go' where they eat so maybe placing a nice bowl of dog food out in that particular area for a while may deter him from uing it as his loo in the future! Might be worth a try! Best of luck!


----------



## Molli (12 Sep 2012)

Thats true louisemartin, dogs usually stay well clear of their own patch when pooing. So hopefully if dotcom will provide the food doggy will oblige and everyones happy!


----------



## Purple (12 Sep 2012)

Molli said:


> A dog has feelings just like us humans




 While I agree that hurting the dog isn't the thing to do suggesting that they have feelings "just like us humans" isn't true either. They are dogs, not people. I have a dog, I love dogs and would never hurt or unless it was a danger to a person (or my dog) but they won't get emotional and upset if you spray them with your garden hose. It won't damage their self esteem; they won't feel that they can't face the neighbours after the embarrassment or anything like that.

Scent Off or a product like it is the best option. That or a CCTV camera


----------



## Molli (12 Sep 2012)

Don't think they would enjoy being sprayed by garden hose. I would'nt get emotional or upset if somebody sprayed me with one but I certainly would'nt like it either.


----------



## dotcom (13 Sep 2012)

Thanks very much everyone for all the suggestions. The problem seems to have stopped for the moment. I'm not sure why. Maybe my neighbours have been following the posts on askaboutmoney  Whatever the reason, I'm delighted not to have to clean dog poo from my doorstep every other day.


----------



## Marion (13 Sep 2012)

I happened to be in my living room this evening that overlooks a green area. I saw a man with a dog and his child and friend of child standing  looking at the dog defecate on the green. They promptly moved on and went home without picking up the litter.

To be honest, I was completely shocked. The parent displayed a total disregard for the health and safety of young children on the green - including his own child.

I can see why the OP would be incensed.

Marion


----------



## Jonny (14 Sep 2012)

With Johnjay all the way on this one - A size 11 boot & the shotgun- Your only man


----------



## Molli (14 Sep 2012)

Jonny I really hope you don't own a dog.


----------



## Catherine1 (17 Jan 2013)

I have this problem with neighbour's dogs too (to be honest it is the least of my problems with the neighbours though!) I think speaking to them is the best starting point, and yes, mention the toxic substances you regularly spread for pest control or weed control etc. that way you can make it as neighbourly as possible, not mention the pooh at all, and stay on good terms which is always the best option.
JohnJay, I don't think advocating animal abuse like kicking dogs is at all in order. It is not the dogs fault, he doesn't recognise human fences and is just being a dog. It is his owner's who are to blame, and abusing the dog is not helping anyone. You are also mistaken as regards the legality of a dog having to be on a lead when off the owner's property. The control of dogs act states that a dog should be under control, not on a lead. There is no obligation in this country to keep a dog on a lead unless it is of a breed or crossbreed from the restricted breeds list.
This dog, and no dog, should be allowed to wander, there I am sure we all agree. It is illegal to allow a dog to wander unsupervised and not under control. It is absolutely legal to walk a dog without a lead, so long as you pick up the pooh and have the dog under control. I have four and 2 need leads to control them. The other two do not.


----------

